# how long is shipping from customs?



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Two to three business days for an bow to get to Mount Albert from the boarder most of the time.

Matt


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

definitely the shipping accross this our border takes longer and longer...more and more expencive...
got recently a "gift" from HongKong in 5 days to my door!


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

Shipping got faster, but the prices are still quite high if you ask me.


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

70 to ship a bow to california the other day...boy did that hurt !


----------



## BugsyArcher (Nov 25, 2019)

I found lots of threads on the two main methods of getting bows in from the US and personal info from a helpful member but I am still a bit uncertain if driving across the border or just using USPS is the better method.


----------



## VictoriaFlow (Dec 11, 2019)

Not too long. I've booked a new bow and got it within a week


----------



## BugsyArcher (Nov 25, 2019)

VictoriaFlow, were you buying the bow used from one of the Archery classifieds or were buying it from a company and what shipping method did you use?


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

buying a used bow. what is reasonable to get people to state as price to pay less duty?


----------

